

8,000,000 patents and nothing has changed - anigbrowl
http://ipinsiders.com/profiles/blogs/175-years-8-million-patents-nothing-has-changed

======
three14
Nothing has changed? What do they mean? I can understand patent #1, and it's
not even in my field. Good luck trying to do that with a modern software
patent.

------
noonespecial
I'm guessing at this point a good Marckov chain could do a bang-up job of
getting patents approved.

Next up: AI's patent everything, drive humanity out of business. Its a hard
take-off singularity, except we get trolled.

~~~
qF
<http://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Giant_cheesecake_fallacy>

------
pwg
Maybe I'm missing something, but just what useful conclusion is the linked
article attempting to draw by looking at the typesetting of patents over the
years?

How does the typesetting of patents relate to anything meaningful other than
how patents are typeset?

~~~
corin_
I guess the implication is that if they haven't even made updates in
formatting, that shows how slow-moving they are, and therefore the root of all
patent-related problems.

Very shaky logic, but that's the best assumption I can make about it. Either
that or this piece is actually written for typesetters rather than people on
HN.

